# Ich bin Ratlos, bitte um Hilfe.



## Valanoy (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Problem mit mein Wlan Stick, ich habe den Asus N13 B1, (extra für Windows 8).

Schön und gut, er ist installiert. Aber mein Internet Verbindung geht einfach aus, sprich einfach kein Internet mehr. Bekomme in der Computerverwaltung diesen Fehler :



Das WLAN-Erweiterungsmodul konnte nicht gestartet werden.

Modulpfad: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rtlihvs.dll
Fehlercode: 126


Es passiert auch wenn ich viele Downloade (Spiele), nach bestimmter Zeit deatkiviert sich einfach der W-Lan Stick.
Was habe ich alles schon gemacht :

Windows 8.1 neu aufgespielt.
Alle Treiber neu
Energieleistung auf "Hoch"
USB 3.0 Steckplatzt ausprobiert
Regrepair (Tool) angewendet noch nicht auf das Frische OS !
Router zurückgesetzt.

Mein System : AMD x6 1090t, AM3 + 970 Pro, 8 GB Ram, Win 8.1

Ich weiss nciht mehr was ich tunen kann..

Bitte um Hilfe danke


----------



## Kotor (21. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

Dr.Google ist das Thema bekannt, jedoch findet man keine definitiven Lösungen (... auf die schnelle - kannst dich ja selber schlau machen)

Hinweise:
- versuch mal, falls möglich, den PC ohne Virenschutz zu betreiben (Virenschutz durch 2 versch. Programme sowieso nicht)
- versuch eine andere Maus/Tastatur/Soundkarte
- leider findet man Eintrage zu Win 7 u. Win 8
- nicht nur dein WLAN-Stick ist betroffen (auch WLAN Router, usw.)


----------



## Manni75 (21. Oktober 2013)

Aktueller Wlan Stick Treiber drauf?


----------



## Valanoy (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja Treiber ist Aktuell, direkt von Asus runtergeladen.

Also zurzeit benutze ich den Windows Virenschutz, und Soundkarte habe ich nicht, (onboard Sound).

Ziemlich Nervig das ganze...

also hier von https://www.asus.com/support/Download/11/1/USB-N13 (VERB1)/36/

zB, ich lade mir gerade ein Spiel runter, und ca alle 10-15 min deaktiviert sich der Stick und nach kurzer Zeit aktiviert sich er, wenn er es macht, oder muss den PC neustarten.

Gestern beim Online Spielen, geht das Internet einfach aus, Verbindung zum Router hatte ich noch, aber in der Computerverwaltung standt was ich schon oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## Manni75 (21. Oktober 2013)

Usb Energiesparmodus ausschalten?


----------



## Valanoy (21. Oktober 2013)

jo wie geschrieben


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Oktober 2013)

Valanoy schrieb:


> Ja Treiber ist Aktuell, direkt von Asus runtergeladen.
> 
> Also zurzeit benutze ich den Windows Virenschutz, und Soundkarte habe ich nicht, (onboard Sound).
> 
> ...


 
Hast du mal einen anderen USB Port probiert? Usb 2.0 oder usb 3.0 dasselbe Phänomen?
Ich hatte auch schon mal so einen Stick und hatte auch alle 10-15 Minuten kurze Unterbrüche - von diesen USB-WLAN Sticks halte ich nicht mehr sehr viel von.

Kannst du mal cmd.exe als administrator ausführen und folgenden Befehl ausführen? -->       netsh wlan set hostednetwork mode=disallowed 
Scheinbar hat dies Anderen User bereits geholfen, die ähnliche Probleme wie du hattest. 
Falls du das Problem auf längere Zeit hinaus nicht lösen kannst, empfehle ich dir eher eine interne WLAN-Karte im PC einzubauen...


----------



## Valanoy (22. Oktober 2013)

Hey Danke

Werde es mal Probieren, ja unter USB 3.0 ging es eine Zeit lang, bis zum Update auf 8.1, dann nicht mehr.
Ich lade mal den Beta-Treiber von Eltron für USB 3.0 runter und versuche es mal.^^


----------

